# This is hilarious.............



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Lamborghini Catches Fire After Show-Off Driver Revs Engine Too Much

:anim_lol:


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

That's a good one.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

rustygun said:


> That's a good one.


If we're talking people here, that's a stupid one.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Um... He revved his engine ONCE according to the story. That's just a mechanical failure. Machines break. 

If he'd been driving a Ford truck it wouldn't be news, and you wouldn't be saying he was stupid.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

DirtyDog said:


> Um... He revved his engine ONCE according to the story. That's just a mechanical failure. Machines break.
> 
> If he'd been driving a Ford truck it wouldn't be news, and you wouldn't be saying he was stupid.


Actually, the guy only said that he revved his engine once. The video actually showed that he was revving it almost continuously, for several minutes, if I'm not mistaken. Even so, I don't think my 15 year old Ford pickup would have gone up in smoke, under the same conditions. However, I did catch my 1973 model on fire once after a DIY carburetor rebuild...but it was only a $900 fix. Just sayin'...


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Bisley said:


> Actually, the guy only said that he revved his engine once. The video actually showed that he was revving it almost continuously, for several minutes, if I'm not mistaken. Even so, I don't think my 15 year old Ford pickup would have gone up in smoke, under the same conditions. However, I did catch my 1973 model on fire once after a DIY carburetor rebuild...but it was only a $900 fix. Just sayin'...


I'm on my phone on slow wifi. I didn't watch the video. 
Still changes nothing, though. There's nothing "stupid" about revving an engine. It was just a mechanical failure. And if it wasn't a car that makes people jealous, nobody would care.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I guess you're right, because I already don't care.:mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

DirtyDog said:


> I'm on my phone on slow wifi. I didn't watch the video.
> Still changes nothing, though. There's nothing "stupid" about revving an engine. It was just a mechanical failure. And if it wasn't a car that makes people jealous, nobody would care.


I watched the video (obviously), and the way the driver in question was behaving, was stupid. It *IS* stupid to sit in traffic in your sports car and rev it for no other reason, than to try and annoy the driver in the Ferrari in front of you, as well as others around you.

The video boiled down to two rich idiots in expensive sports cars trying to out impress the other on a public roadway. Although the driver in the Lamborghini had his car destroyed completely, I found it very humorous and somewhat satisfying.

Maybe it's just me and my warped sense of humor. :smt033


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I watched the video (obviously), and the way the driver in question was behaving, was stupid. It *IS* stupid to sit in traffic in your sports car and rev it for no other reason, than to try and annoy the driver in the Ferrari in front of you, as well as others around you.
> 
> The video boiled down to two rich idiots in expensive sports cars trying to out impress the other on a public roadway. Although the driver in the Lamborghini had his car destroyed completely, I found it very humorous and somewhat satisfying.
> 
> Maybe it's just me and my warped sense of humor. :smt033


I think I mentioned jealousy, right? 

Personally, I'm glad it happened the way it did. Had the failure occurred while the vehicle was moving, especially if it was moving at highway speeds, there might very well have been fatalities.

Now if you'll excuse me, I think I'll go rev up my corvette for a bit and make sure it's still safe.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

DirtyDog said:


> I think I mentioned jealousy, right?
> 
> Personally, I'm glad it happened the way it did. Had the failure occurred while the vehicle was moving, especially if it was moving at highway speeds, there might very well have been fatalities.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I think I'll go rev up my corvette for a bit and make sure it's still safe.


Lots of guys on Harley Davidson m/c's do the same thing. They seem to think that loud pipes equal a lot of hp and high speed. But we all know differently now don't we.

Jealous of a car that I'll never, ever, be able to afford? Maybe just a little. Enough so, to make me think he wasn't being stupid? No way!!

BTW....his car was moving when it was on fire. He didn't know that until a bit later. The shot of him standing away from his car on a cell phone was priceless. The conversation probably went like this.........."Dad, my car is burning up as I talk and I don't have a clue as to why". :anim_lol:


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

DirtyDog said:


> I think I mentioned jealousy, right?
> 
> Personally, I'm glad it happened the way it did. Had the failure occurred while the vehicle was moving, especially if it was moving at highway speeds, there might very well have been fatalities.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I think I'll go rev up my corvette for a bit and make sure it's still safe.


Hah! What I figured.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

hillman said:


> Hah! What I figured.


Well, to be honest, I was being facetious. The Vette is in the garage at home. That was posted from a hospital bed. We were in Cozumel diving, and I came back with a lovely case of dengue fever.

But when I'm discharged, I'll throw some revs for you. You want I should do a burn out too?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

DirtyDog said:


> Well, to be honest, I was being facetious. The Vette is in the garage at home. That was posted from a hospital bed. We were in Cozumel diving, and I came back with a lovely case of dengue fever.
> 
> But when I'm discharged, I'll throw some revs for you. You want I should do a burn out too?


I've always heard that guys that drive Corvettes were attempting to make up for some sort of a short-coming. :smt082


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

A lot of high-performance engines backfire when you rev the engine too high and then let off the gas rapidly. The gentleman was unfortunate enough to be driving a plastic car when he experienced that phenomenon. In that plastic fantastic, his car was a goner, the minute he re-revved the engine to the point he could not hear the bystanders trying to get his attention.

Watch the stock cars when they get out of the gas, going into turns. You will often see flames shooting out from under the cars. They usually don't start on fire because they are all mostly metal.

I will say, the sound of a lambo at 8,000+ rpms brought back a lot of memories.

Yeah, he was more than a little stoopid to trash a $400,000 sports car.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

What is the difference between a Lamborghini and a porcupine? The porcupine has the pricks on the outside.

GW

P.S. IMHO sitting at the lights and revving your engine is another way of saying "Look at me and all of the money my Daddy spent"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

high pockets said:


> A lot of high-performance engines backfire when you rev the engine too high and then let off the gas rapidly. The gentleman was unfortunate enough to be driving a plastic car when he experienced that phenomenon. In that plastic fantastic, his car was a goner, the minute he re-revved the engine to the point he could not hear the bystanders trying to get his attention.
> 
> Watch the stock cars when they get out of the gas, going into turns. You will often see flames shooting out from under the cars. They usually don't start on fire because they are all mostly metal.
> 
> ...


A couple of times, the car (engine) sounded as if it was bouncing off the rev-limiter. :smt120


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

high pockets said:


> A lot of high-performance engines backfire when you rev the engine too high and then let off the gas rapidly. The gentleman was unfortunate enough to be driving a plastic car when he experienced that phenomenon. In that plastic fantastic, his car was a goner, the minute he re-revved the engine to the point he could not hear the bystanders trying to get his attention.
> 
> Watch the stock cars when they get out of the gas, going into turns. You will often see flames shooting out from under the cars. They usually don't start on fire because they are all mostly metal.
> 
> ...


You cannot over-rev the engine in a new Lambo (or most any modern engine) because they cut off fuel to various cylinders at the rev limit. 
Yes, high performance engines, especially boosted ones, spit fire. Through the exhaust. Where it doesn't hurt anything. Although it's a bit silly to compare a high tech street engine to an engine based on 1950's technology.
More likely, there was a fuel leak. It doesn't really matter what the body is made of at that point.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I've always heard that guys that drive Corvettes were attempting to make up for some sort of a short-coming. :smt082


I've heard that people who say things like that are jealous of both the Car and the driver.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

DirtyDog said:


> I've heard that people who say things like that are jealous of both the Car and the driver.


Naw......I've never heard that before. :smt033

BTW.....if it had been a fuel leak, I would have expected the flames to be a bit more "lively", if that makes any sense. I thought that due to the revving, excessive heat was produced by the exhaust manifold, and that heat in-turn, started the composite body to melt and catch fire.

But hey.....I could be wrong. I remember way back in 1978 when I was wrong.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Naw......I've never heard that before. :smt033
> 
> BTW.....if it had been a fuel leak, I would have expected the flames to be a bit more "lively", if that makes any sense. I thought that due to the revving, excessive heat was produced by the exhaust manifold, and that heat in-turn, started the composite body to melt and catch fire.
> 
> But hey.....I could be wrong. I remember way back in 1978 when I was wrong.


Lots of possibilities, and we're just speculating. But there are fuel leaks and there are FUEL LEAKS.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

DirtyDog said:


> Lots of possibilities, and we're just speculating. But there are fuel leaks and there are FUEL LEAKS.


I've responded to enough vehicle accidents to know the difference between a fire that was fueled / fed by an accelerant (gasoline) and one ignited by an extremely hot item. It's pretty hard to mistake one for the other.


----------

